# Youngest dog to obtain HRCH title



## Little Aston (May 24, 2009)

how old was the youngest dog to obtain its HRCH and who was it.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

I will stand corrected on this but my buddy Gerry Wickens dog Dreamer had his at 14 months and passed the grand also last year at 16 months .


----------



## Little Aston (May 24, 2009)

my 12 month old has 3 ch passes and i was thinking of driving to La to get it befor she turnd 13 months. she has passed 10 test in a row. I think she might have what it takes to step up to the plate.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow!! My 22 month old is not yet steady enough to run Seasoned. I can't imagine her staying still with some of those close birds I've seen in Finished. Nice training (and I'm certain very special dogs) to accomplish that.

Regards
Dawn


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

I think it was 7 months old based on a congratulations ad in the HRC magazine a few years back.....from what I understand the dog was dead by the age of 2, but that is just what I heard.
The golden in my Avatar was 19 months when he earned his HRCH.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's an interesting one. I'm positive she is not the youngest HRCH, but "wow" what a record.....for a female, too. 

AFC HRCH CARRONADE'S LADY KATHERINE MH
The youngest dog in HRC to obtain over 500 points at 26 months of age, the record still remains.
HR @6 mo. *HRCH @12 mo.* Master title @23 mo.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

JT needs to see this post. He would know if there were any younger than Yella. I can't recall how old Yella was but I know she was young.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe Ed Watson had an HRCH dog at 6 months old.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I know several years back a buddy of mine ran a dog named Ace I am not sure how old he was when he got his HRCH but he was young.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason you are right about the dog of Ed's being a HRCH at 6 months old.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

OK I just dont understand how a 6 month old dog could pass 5 Finished tests. I have an 8 month old that could most likely do the marks but doing blinds is what puzzles me. Did he just get luckly, or do alot of tests so he ended up lining the blinds? 
If the dog really handled, did they start T-Pattern (of what ever version of stop and cast drills they did) at 4 months? Were they force fetched or run through swim-by? I just don't even comprehend how you do that within a year.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

> If the dog really handled, did they start T-Pattern (of what ever version of stop and cast drills they did) at 4 months?


NO


I would guess they ran in some tests that they could do, and passed, with straight forward blinds that were within the "Yard" limits and most likely linned them, with very few handles.


I'm sure I'm stepping on some toes here but alot of derby dogs in there later monthes of trialing and training with proper basics could run and pass a finished test... 






When I see adds for stud dogs that passed and had there HR or HRCH titles at a real young age I often wonder how much of there basics were missed or passed over in there quest for a title. But there's always exceptions, and those that are exceptionally talented dogs that could play any game if given the chance.


----------



## codyspringer (Aug 9, 2009)

Have a buddy who's chessie got hers somewhere around 8 months old, she is close to 500 pts and has only failed one finished test in her career. I don't think she was doing single T at 4 months but he did do slot of casting games with her. She passed two started test one weekend, then two seasoned the next, another seasoned and a finished the next, passed one finished the next Sat but broke on Sun (her one fail), then two more the next weekend. Think she is 5 passes from 500 pts.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

Jason E. said:


> I believe Ed Watson had an HRCH dog at 6 months old.


No offense to Ed, but I think that he really pushed his dogs too young. By the time they were 2, they were usually burnt out. The main point is: What's the big deal about having the youngest HRCH. A 6 month old is still a pup and why put that kind of pressure on a pup? IMHO.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Daisy here in Texas held the record for a number of years getting her HRCH at 9 months. She went on to an amazing Field Trial career. Her registered name is AFC HRCH Oak Branch's Duchess of Jiv and she is owned by Pete Marcellus. I’m pretty sure she is retired now but she was a blast to watch run.

She was bested a couple of years ago by a pup who did it in 7 months but I’m sorry I can’t tell you anything about the dog.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Steve Peacock said:


> No offense to Ed, but I think that he really pushed his dogs too young. By the time they were 2, they were usually burnt out. The main point is: What's the big deal about having the youngest HRCH. A 6 month old is still a pup and why put that kind of pressure on a pup? IMHO.


Well put. No offense to Ed or anyone else, but this race to get dogs titled at younger and younger ages is getting a bit ridiculous. Is it just bragging rights, or is it an attempt to set up future breedings for one of these prodigies?

I've deliberately slowed down with Luke, and while I might have been able to get his HR out of the way by 8 months of age, maybe, I became concerned with holes in training which might crop up, and have to be corrected later. Yeah the marks and obedience weren't going to be a problem, but what issues would I have encountered trying to finagle him through his water blinds?


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Having just had this discussion with Ed W a couple of weeks ago, his dog Big Boy earned his HRCH at 8.5 months rather than 6 months old as previously stated.

Janet


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

Steve Peacock said:


> No offense to Ed, but I think that he really pushed his dogs too young. By the time they were 2, they were usually burnt out. The main point is: What's the big deal about having the youngest HRCH. A 6 month old is still a pup and why put that kind of pressure on a pup? IMHO.


Same reason people what the high point derby dog or have 75 derby starts. Yea it is about bragging rights but isn't 90% of this game about bragging rights?


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

Shoot me for admitting his. Forget it after you read it if we meet. I had a HRCH on my 16 month old and prob could have had it faster. Passed his first MH at 17 months. I have ran 2 derby's out in the first on one 11 months old and out in the fourth on the second. 2 q's out in the first and out in the second. The brakes have been applied. I am blessed to have several great trainers spend time talking with me over the phone on a daily basis. I have trained numerous dogs of all skills - attack , drug, bomb, pointer, labs, etc...I BECAME CAUGHT UP IN THE AGE GAME. I read an HRC mag and saw how young these dogs are and thought I can do that. Guess what I did. I have some holes in my program. Nothing that can not be fixed. But I am blessed with a dog that had to deal with a lot of pressure that he never should have. You can apply but never take away. THE BRAKES HAVE BEEN APPLIED. I have a 18 month old dog and that is what the training (TEACHING) should reflect. I will still continue to run test, but I have gotten out of the age game. I was told the average AFC FC is around 5 are 6 when it titles. This is my new age game. When it comes to dogs nothing is wrong with getting the dog there in the average time. After all who does not want a solid 5 year old FC AFC. I believe you can run out of dog if you push to hard. SO THE MESSAGE IS TAKE YOUR TIME!!!! FORM A GAME PLAN AND STICK TO IT. GOOD LUCK. like children they grow up to fast

Cheers,
Brad Overstreet


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Steve Peacock said:


> No offense to Ed, but I think that he really pushed his dogs too young. By the time they were 2, they were usually burnt out. The main point is: What's the big deal about having the youngest HRCH. A 6 month old is still a pup and why put that kind of pressure on a pup? IMHO.


AGREED! I hate "youngest to......" dicussions.

1) depends as much on your dogs birthdate as anything.... a dog born in July in Minnesota is at a big disadvantage to a dog born in april

2) Show a complete three year old over a 6 month old "just good enough"

3) has probably ruined a ton of dogs from people that don't know enough of what they are doing but put the hammer down trying to ..... by...... and ruin what could have been a nice dog. How many times do NEWBs on here ask, my dog is how old what should he be doing? Makes people train for a test rather then follow a program.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Dale said:


> JT needs to see this post. He would know if there were any younger than Yella. I can't recall how old Yella was but I know she was young.


Def, his dog had enough holes in it she looked like Swiss cheese. This thread actually discredits the hrc testing standards and training route more than it credits the accomplishment.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Janet Kimbrough said:


> Having just had this discussion with Ed W a couple of weeks ago, his dog Big Boy earned his HRCH at 8.5 months rather than 6 months old as previously stated.
> 
> Janet


I assume you know Ed is my son?


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Dman said:


> I assume you know Ed is my son?


This thread is REALLY OLD


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

I don't know what dog was the youngest to earn a HRCH, but I do know the youngest Spaniels to earn a Finished title. Kim Smith's, Cinnamon, a Boykin Spaniel, earned hers, at a test I was judging, when she was 13 months. Dan Reel's, Chief, another Boykin, got his at 20 months, and my Gumbo, an American Water Spaniel, got his at 20 months, also (one week after Chief).


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

HRC must be pretty easy. For
These young dogs have a go at Derby. Just double


----------

